# Follow up to surgery codes



## jennipapp (Feb 17, 2010)

ok, I'm new at this.

I have a child that is being seen in his post op period for his surgical follow up (tonsillectomy).  I'm not sure exactly how to code this.

I know I should use the 99024 post op follow up CPT, but do I add the 99499 unlisted e&m?  and should I use V67.09 follow up to surgery, other , diagnosis code??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 17, 2010)

*Surgeon?*

Are you coding for the surgeon who performed the T&A?  

If it is in the global post-op period you code 99024 with V67.00 as your code and the fee is $0.00.  You have already been paid for the postoperative services in the reimbursement for the surgery.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## maysons1703 (Feb 17, 2010)

*aftercare vs followup*

There is a difference is between aftercare and f/up. Please refer to the icd 9 GL. For T&A POP we code v58.75 99024 and 99499 (In DoD we have to use 99499 as a placeholder in order for the electronic record submits successfully) 
Melissa


----------

